
Show HN: JSPerf – Create, Share and Benchmark JavaScript Snippets - hasharray
http://jsperf.hasharray.pw/
======
hasharray
Before anyone asks why not just use jsperf.com, it has been down for over a
year now and Mathias have indicated that he doesn't want to bother with it.

Implementation wise, this is built with Jekyll coupled with a bot "@Postbot"
on GitHub, which is to be released soon (TM).

Also on a local branch is a benchmark runner which uses Sauce Labs and
generates samples using their browser matrix. Not yet decided If i'll run with
that or just let users do the sampling.

------
hasharray
Note: Empty, nonsense submissions will just be deleted.

